# Minidlna not recognizing new files



## jardows (Jun 21, 2012)

I installed minidlna to my FreeBSD 9.0 server.  It appeared to be working well with some video files I already had on the server, but when I copied more files, they do not show up on my client devices.  I have restarted minidlna, changed the permissions on the new files to match the old files, and have even restarted the whole server, to no avail.  Does anyone know what might be going on here?


----------



## abiheiri (Oct 26, 2012)

Try *minidlna -R*


```
Usage:
	minidlna [-d] [-f config_file]
		[-a listening_ip] [-p port]
		[-s serial] [-m model_number] 
		[-t notify_interval] [-P pid_filename]
		[-u uid_to_run_as]
		[-w url] [-R] [-V] [-h]

Notes:
	Notify interval is in seconds. Default is 895 seconds.
	Default pid file is /var/run/minidlna.pid.
	With -d minidlna will run in debug mode (not daemonize).
	-w sets the presentation url. Default is http address on port 80
	-h displays this text
	-R forces a full rescan
	-V print the version number
```


----------



## amtrakuk (Sep 8, 2013)

Check your permissions.  I had the same problem but it only worked if I changed the file/folder permissions to DLNA as the owner.  Failing that as a debug trial set the permissions to 777 and see if it will scan then.  If it does then you know it's something to do with the user/group/permissions and should put you on the right track to finding out the cause.

I am also having problems with "rescan".   I can copy video files into the folder, wait... no update... try a  manual `minidlna -R`... still no update.   The only success is to stop and restart the service.    Below is the log which suggest a problem with minissdpd.sock.  It doesn't exist in /var/run/.  I tried searching for minissdpd.sock...   I tried reinstalling the minissdpd port but apparently its already installed.  I'm stumped.  Any ideas?

Log:

```
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] minidlna.c:917: warn: Starting MiniDLNA version 1.0.24 [SQLite 3.7.14.1].
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] minidlna.c:940: warn: Creating new database...
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] minissdp.c:108: error: bind(udp): Address already in use
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] minissdp.c:815: error: connect("/var/run/minissdpd.sock"): No such file or directory[2013/09/08 11:25:35] minidlna.c:1009: fatal: Failed to connect to MiniSSDPd. EXITING[2013/09/08 11:25:35] scanner.c:737: warn: Scanning /dlna/Music
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] scanner.c:808: warn: Scanning /dlna/Music finished (0 files)!
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] scanner.c:737: warn: Scanning /dlna/Pictures
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] scanner.c:808: warn: Scanning /dlna/Pictures finished (0 files)!
[2013/09/08 11:25:35] scanner.c:737: warn: Scanning /dlna/Videos
[2013/09/08 11:25:36] scanner.c:808: warn: Scanning /dlna/Videos finished (5 files)!
[2013/09/08 11:25:36] playlist.c:126: warn: Parsing playlists...
```


----------

